# anubias nana leaves turning brown



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

mitchellgoosen said:


> I have a 29 gallon w/ sand substrate, T5 lighting putting out 28 watts and use flourish. I have wisteria, 1 anubias nana and some other stem plant i forget the name to. The wisteria and other plant seem to be doing great and growing very well. The anubias has grown considerably since i got it about 5 weeks ago, but has been getting brown spots on the leaves. Anybody know what this may be? Should i just remove the plant?


Are the leaves actually turning color or is it possibly algea growing on them? Try rubbing it off for starters. The Anubias does best with lower light levels so I see no reason why you should remove it. Google some info on nutrient deficiencies and see if any of that matches what you got.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

If it's a new tank, it's probably still cycling. Do 25% weekly water changes and it will eventually leave of it's own accord. Anubias are so slow growing that they are a perfect anchor for algae.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

otocinclus can get rid of it np and like buff daddy said it happens in new tanks , it happened to both my new breeder tanks.


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry for the late response back.. The tank had been up and running for 3 months when i added it so it wasnt a new tank. And its not alage on it either. Something strange i noticed was that one of the new leaves on it is bright green and sticks out compared to the rest. I also noticed that my wisteria has some brown on some of the leaves as well. I should mention that they are both growing very well its just the leaves are brown so im sure its some sort of defficiancy that i will have to figure out. Do you guys think this will foul up my water? I dont want my fish to be harmed.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can we get a pic of it?


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

here ya go


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like algae to me. T5 is very high lighting for such a slow growing plant. Anubias are prone t algae attacks on leaves.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

They are best to place in darker spots of an aquarium..


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

well i moved the plant to a more shaded area of the tank and have cut the light down a few hours and the plant looks alot healthier. Most of the brown has gone away! Thanks guys


----------

